# Making Plans For 2016.



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

So this year is going to be a busy year for us.

Meeting 5 other families at the Springfield RV Show followed by dinner (Pick-up non-rally..Rally!!) so cool!

We have a Spring Kick- off Rally April 30th at Charlie Brown Campground, Connecticut.

Two long weekends at Bayley's Camping Resort, Maine. (near Old Orchard Beach)

4 weekends in the White Mountains, NH

- Harbor Hill CG, Meredith, NH

- Chocorua Camping Village, Tamworth NH

- Danforth Bay, Freedom NH

- Ellacoya State Park, on Lake Winnipesaukee

A long distance trip to South Carolina for my sons graduation from Navy Nuclear Power School (Staying at a Military Fam-Camp) (Missing a Montana Owners Rally for this!!

A Rally at American Heritage RV Park near Williamsburg, VA.

And a season ending Rally at Normandy Farms, Foxborough, MA in October.

Whew!

Somewhere in there is a trip to Montreal, Canada....

Come on Spring!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OK...you've made me jealous!!

Sounds like a great summer! Turn West and come out to the PNW. Weather is great...no need to run your AC unit...no sales tax.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Starting in mid-May, I'll be at a music fest of some type about every two weeks. Bluegrass, and old time country, with a mix of Ragtime and Dixieland. And end up the season at Pembroke, Ontario for a week of Canadian fiddling! Can't wait! :birgits_coffee:


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> OK...you've made me jealous!!
> 
> Sounds like a great summer! Turn West and come out to the PNW. Weather is great...no need to run your AC unit...no sales tax.


Some day! I am probably going to have to wait till I retire, though. The west coast is on my list. Just need the time.

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Stumpy75 said:


> Starting in mid-May, I'll be at a music fest of some type about every two weeks. Bluegrass, and old time country, with a mix of Ragtime and Dixieland. And end up the season at Pembroke, Ontario for a week of Canadian fiddling! Can't wait! :birgits_coffee:


 That is one of the reasons I have enjoyed "campering." The variety of places to go, things to do, sights to see are only limited by ones imagination. I met people last year in New York that travel to Rat Rod Rally's around the country. Look that up! Not my cup of tea, but I got to hand it to them, there is some creative people out there.

We ended up (By Accident I can assure you) at the "Rats Nest Run In Rat Rod Rally" at Blackthorne Resort in Durham, NY. We won't be accidentally showing up again either!!

In any case, lots of fun to be had out there doing what ever makes you happy.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > OK...you've made me jealous!!
> ...


Ok...I'll leave a light on for ya.


----------



## marine (Oct 15, 2015)

egregg57 said:


> So this year is going to be a busy year for us.
> 
> Meeting 5 other families at the Springfield RV Show followed by dinner (Pick-up non-rally..Rally!!) so cool!
> 
> ...


Wow sounds great...

Southern Massachusetts


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Will be doing a Quebec loop this year along with most of our other spots. Already booked/scheduled 6 full weeks of camping nights!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Andy we'll be close to you, but not quite PNW.. we've made reservations at Yellowstone NP late June - July 1. We're doing a grand tour starting by shipping the Class "C" to Salt Lake City airport, flying out and driving back east. Starting out on with guided trout fishing on the Green River at Flaming Gorge UT, then on to Dinosaur NM., the Grand Tetons NP, Yellowstone NP, Mt Rushmore NP, Black Hills NP Badlands NP, Wisconsin Dells, and finishing up at Cedar Point. It's the 100th Anniversary of the NP system. Several other trips planned this season as well.. come-on Spring..!! Depending on the success of this excursion we might go for the Left Coast then east across the southern states next year.


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Will be doing a Quebec loop this year along with most of our other spots. Already booked/scheduled 6 full weeks of camping nights!


That's quite a journey for you. Hopefully you will have a chance to tour the Gaspésie peninsula. That was one of my favourite trips. Also, you can't miss Quebec City. A bit of Europe in North America.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Wisconsin Dells, and finishing up at Cedar Point.


When are you going to be at Cedar Point? We have reservations at Lighthouse Point from June 13th - 16th. You are going to love Wisconsin Dells. Although our kids are growing up quickly, they still have fun there. In fact, we just returned on Monday from a long weekend at the Wilderness Resort up in the Dells.


----------



## KamperKen (Jun 3, 2015)

We are planning the biggest camping trip ever! We are getting married at our favorite park in Minnesota and so far have about 75% of the campsites in our loop booked with guests! We are having a camping themed wedding and the honeymoon suite will be our Outback Terrain 245TBH! Can't wait for July 23rd to get here!


----------

